# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  El rastro de GONG por Sevilla

## embalses al 100%

Os voy a dejar las fotos que he realizado esta mañana durante las dos horas de tregua que ha dejado el viento y la lluvia.

Empezamos por la palmera caída en mi barrio.




La cabina la ha reventado.




Y esos cables también los ha tirado al suelo.


Aquí vemos como la ha partido justo en la base.




Y este pedazo de coche no se ha librado...




Y los restos de la cabina...


Sigue...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Continuamos con otras 10 fotillos más.





Tras hacer estas fotos, me dispuse a llamar a los Bomberos de Sevilla, y mientras llegaban, me asomé a la esquina y me encontré estas otras ramas.




Justo volvía yo, y llegaron. Y empezaron a trocearla.


Y decidí empezar un paseo por Sevilla ya que había salido el Sol. Este es el aspecto de la Avenida Ramón y Cajal.








Y continúo andando, y me encuentro con más ramas en el suelo.


Sigue...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sigo.

Otra más.


El suelo lleno de pequeñas ramas. Sevilla va a tardar varios días en recobrar la limpieza.


Las vallas tampoco se han librado.


Y este es el techo de un parking en el interior de un edificio de Endesa.


Lo ha arrancado del suelo totalmente y le ha dado la vuelta.


Más árboles dañados




Este se ha quedado casi.


Y las fuentes desbordandose por el viento...




Sigue...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y ya empiezo a volver a mi casa.

Estas imágenes me recuerdan al paso de huracanes por la zona de America...








Y al llegar a mi casa, dos horas después, los bomberos ya había terminado. Y quedaba a la vista el coche.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y para acabar del todo os dejo unas fotos que me ha pasado mi padre, que tiene hoy mucho trabajo.

Esto es una palmera que se ha desplomado sobre la valla de acceso al Hotel Alfonso XIII


Y este es de un coche aplastado por otra palmera al lado de la Torre del Oro, en el Paseo de Colón.


Esto es todo. Supongo que con los vientos que sigue soplando, habrá habido más daños.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Gracias embalses al 100%... menudos destrozos, yo la verdad es que sólo salí para comprar el pan y he visto ramas caídas y contenedores por los suelos, pero debe haber muchos destrozos por el pueblo!! El lunes los operarios de limpieza tendrán faena por toda España. :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo aquí, la noticia del Diario de Sevilla, con la información de los daños más significativos.

*Más de 200 incidencias en la provincia por el temporal*

*El fuerte viento y la lluvia han provocado numerosos daños en el mobiliario urbano. Ha habido cortes en el AVE y el resto de tráfico ferroviario y ha sido desalojado el centro comercial Metromar.*




*La torre publicitaria del centro comercial Cavaleri de San Juan de Aznalfarache se ha desplomado por la fuerza del viento. 
*

El fuerte temporal de viento y lluvia ha causado durante la noche del viernes y la mañana del sábado al menos 215 incidencias en la provincia de Sevilla por problemas de tráfico o caídas de árboles, ocasionando numerosos daños en el mobiliario urbano y en coches, según informa el 112. Una mujer ha resultado herida al darle en la cabeza una rama en el barrio de Su Eminencia. También ha resultado herida leve una niña de tres años por la caída de una palmera cuando circulaba con sus padres en un vehículo por la Avenida de la Palmera.   

La torre publicitaria del centro comercial Cavaleri de San Juan de Aznalfarache, de unos 30 metros de altura, ha cedido por las fuertes rachas de viento y se ha desplomado a las 11:30 sobre el techo de la instalación. Los bomberos han acordonado los alrededores y el servicio de emergencias ha comunicado que el recinto permanece cerrado. Además, se ha cortado un carril en sentido Mairena del Aljarafe de la carretera A-8057. 

En la capital, destacan los desprendimientos de una  valla en el centro comercial Los Arcos y un muro en un centro vecinal de Sevilla Este. La única herida de la que se tiene constancia es una mujer, de 62 años, que ha sido golpeada en la cabeza por las ramas caídas de los árboles en la Avenida de la Palmera. El Instituto Municipal de Deportes (IMD) ha clausurado también las instalaciones deportivas del Tiro de Línea, donde el aire ha arrancado la carpa que cubría la piscina así como de la estructura de las oficinas. El Ayuntamiento de Sevilla ha explicado que entre las 06:00 y 07:00 se desplazaron al lugar efectivos de la Policía Local, que decidieron que las mencionadas instalaciones deberían permanecer cerradas por motivos de seguridad. Las mismas fuentes han informado a su vez del cierre  del campo de fútbol de La Doctora, en la barriada Padre Pío, donde también las inclemencias meteorológicas han causado daños en las redes de protección que están ubicadas detrás de las porterías, así como desperfectos en los asientos o los banquillos. En este caso, y también como medida de seguridad, las fuentes consistoriales han explicado que se cierran las instalaciones durante todo el fin de semana y, por lo tanto, queda suspendida la programación de los partidos que estuvieran previstos para celebrarse en este par de días.  

Por otro lado, Adif ha comunicado que se han producido cortes y retrasos en el tráfico ferroviario. La línea de alta velocidad Sevilla-Madrid se ha visto afectada debido a desperfectos en la catenaria. Se ha producido una bajada de tensión en el tramo entre Guadajoz y Majarabique sobre las 07:35. Los trenes afectados han sido desviados a vías de ancho convencional, dijeron las fuentes. La línea ha sido restablecida en torno a las 15:00. La línea convencional entre Cantillana y Brenes también ha sido interrumpida por la caída de un rayo en el tendido y se están realizando transbordos entre Sevilla y Los Rosales. 

Desalojado el centro comercial Metromar por riesgo de desprendimiento

El centro comercial Metromar, en Mairena del Aljarafe, ha tenido que ser desalojado ante el riesgo de que se desprenda parte de la estructura del techo como consecuencia de las fuertes rachas de viento registradas en la provincia. Según fuentes municipales, después de que los bomberos lleven trabajando durante toda la mañana por restaurar los daños causados en la parte alta del centro comercial, finalmente poco antes de las 16:00 se ha decidido desalojar el recinto de tiendas, cines y restaurantes por precaución.  

También como consecuencia del viento se ha volado parte del techo de los vestuarios de las instalaciones deportivas de Ciudad Expo, donde se encuentran trabajando técnicos del área de Infraestructuras del Ayuntamiento dado que los efectivos de bomberos "no dan abasto". Asimismo, se ha desprendido el balcón de una vivienda del complejo de viviendas de Ciudad Aljarafe que, afortunadamente, se encuentra deshabitada. Nadie ha resultado herido. Junto con estas incidencias se han registrado en la localidad aljarafeña más de una decena de avisos ocasionados por el viento, como árboles caídos u obstáculos desplazados a la calzada que han obligado a cortar la circulación en ciertos momentos.

----------


## REEGE

Menudos destrozos, creo que los responsables de Protección civil no esperaban tanta fuerza y tantos problemas... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

http://www.tiempo.com/ram/

Aquí hablan un poco del bicho!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Menudos destrozos, creo que los responsables de Protección civil no esperaban tanta fuerza y tantos problemas...


Me parece a mi que si.
Aunque la verdad, nunca había visto yo viento tan fuerte.

----------


## perdiguera

Me ha impresionado embalses al 100%, el reportaje que has hecho.
A los técnicos de aguas de Sevilla les deberían llamar la atención. Las bombas de las fuentes funcionando con un huracán no tiene sentido ninguno.

----------


## tescelma

Vaya desaguisado.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo unas imágenes más, sacadas de Diario de Sevilla. Por cierto, las incidencias por la tarde subieron hasta más de 300.







Hay que ver, con lo gordo que es este árbol...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y algunas más.








Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo un par de fotos que me han pasado de los daños que dejó el vendaval por La Puebla de los Infantes, donde la racha llegó hasta *116Km/h*.

Daños en el Cementerio


Y un árbol arrancado de raíz, en la Carretera de Las Navas de la Concepción, antes de llegar a la gasolinera.



Fuente: El Rincón de la Puebla

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os voy a dejar un video en el que se ve como cae el Cartel publicitario, a causa del viento, del centro comercial Cavaleri, que puse las fotos en los mensajes anteriores.

----------

